

Ask HN: How do you measure bookmarking rates? - sagacity

I often wonder what methods do people use to measure/track bookmark rates effectively.<p>We use a combination of awstats + raw logs (hits on favicon) - this seems to have been working reasonably well for us.<p>How about you? Do share.
======
revorad
just found this - <http://www.addtoany.com/ext/google_analytics/>

~~~
sagacity
Thanks for the link. However, not much of a GA user here. I wonder if there's
anyone at HN who uses/has used this plugin who can share the experience.

